# my bald boys



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

a few up to date pics of my bald boys that i bred:

heres lucian and grey boy although it looks like he may be blue either way we decided to keep him  they are brothers from different age litters.








lovely bellies!










and heres grey boy with his dad bull - the three of them live together is harmony which is nice  and you can see how much smaller they are without hair


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

tiny with huge ears .............. cute............. I saw the pics you had of hairless when you had some for sale and was very tempted by your grey boy.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Ohmigod how cute are those guys?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG they are stunning boys :shock:


----------

